# Jono's Cubase Tip 1.5: -Using PLE to rename tracks (with 1 button)



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2018)

Busy sorting out parts of my template, I realised I had named a load of tracks incorrectly and it's a right pain to manually change them especially when its the entirety of library such as Spitfire Symphonic Brass all on separate tracks. 

Wasn't planning on making a video on this but as I sat here thinking "why did I do that?" I thought it was a good time to share a very quick way to fix the problem using the PLE.

Hope it helps

Jono


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 31, 2018)

This. This is a good tip.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> This. This is a good tip.



Just trying to ease the pain. Most of us have been there.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok, here's a follow up to the original video. Instead of using 2 PLE commands... Only 1 is necessary...


----------



## Musicam (Sep 5, 2018)

Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Busy sorting out parts of my template, I realised I had named a load of tracks incorrectly and it's a right pain to manually change them especially when its the entirety of library such as Spitfire Symphonic Brass all on separate tracks.
> 
> Wasn't planning on making a video on this but as I sat here thinking "why did I do that?" I thought it was a good time to share a very quick way to fix the problem using the PLE.
> 
> ...



Nice one!! I wish I would have known that before as I went through manually editing all the tracks of my template (indeed QUITE time consuming!!).  Thanks for sharing Jono.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> Nice one!! I wish I would have known that before as I went through manually editing all the tracks of my template (indeed QUITE time consuming!!).  Thanks for sharing Jono.



No worries man! It's a very annoying situation to find yourself in. It also can be used to amend the ending of track names. Just choose Append instead of Prepend!


----------



## Richard Bowling (Sep 5, 2018)

Great tip! Thanks for making the videos


----------



## Nite Sun (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks dude, very helpful!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> No worries man! It's a very annoying situation to find yourself in. It also can be used to amend the ending of track names. Just choose Append instead of Prepend!


yup. never really experimented with the PLE although I've been using Cubase for years. But thanks to this example, I realize its power and I should definitely spend a bit more time with it.


----------



## Musicam (Sep 6, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, here's a follow up to the original video. Instead of using 2 PLE commands... Only 1 is necessary...



I suscribe your channel on youtube! Amazing!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 6, 2018)

Musicam said:


> I suscribe your channel on youtube! Amazing!



Thanks! I hope to keep adding videos (just figuring out the quickest way to do so) if they are on useful or creative things! Glad you like the tip!


----------



## jmauz (Sep 8, 2018)

Awesome! PLE has saved my butt many times...I use it all the time in conjunction with touch OSC. Speeds up my workflow considerably. I think anyone who uses Cubase should become familiar with it.


----------



## D.E.W. (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey Jono, great vids! Much appreciated.
I am in the middle of re-naming a heap of tracks after importing for mixing...
Is there a way to just delete the numbers that are at the start (Prepend), it's five 'spaces' (01 - , 02 - ,03 - etc. )?
I also have four spaces at the end with ' (R) ' to delete if that is do-able?
I have had a play around with the PLE and a browse in the manual to no avail yet... Thought you guys may have an idea on this possibly? Or point me in the right direction?
I have another 800 or so tracks to do this for so it would be a great help.
Cheers
Dave


----------

